# What's Spices are Good for Chinese Food??



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

I always make Chinese food and it is tasty actually .. but.. 
there is always something missing .. are there any special spices other than ginger ???


----------



## GB (May 25, 2009)

Look into Chinese 5 spice as well as Sichuan peppercorns.


----------



## Wyogal (May 25, 2009)

I agree about the 5 spice. You can find recipes for it online, blending your own. Here's one: Chinese 5 Spice Powder Recipe


----------



## GB (May 25, 2009)

You can find 5 spice powder here.

and

Sichuan peppercorns here.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

Lots of garlic, onions of all sorts (chives, scallions, and any other kind of onion you'd care to mention).  One thing that many miss when cooking is fresh herbs.  Also, bear in mind that there are many kinds of Chinese cooking.  It is a huge country; to say that "THIS is Chinese cooking" is sort of like saying that something you eat in Mississippi should taste like something you eat in California and New Hampshire.  Virginia, Illinois.... well, you get the picture.  There are many kinds of Chinese food, get a cookbook or go online to learn what you are trying to cook and how you want it to taste.


----------



## GrillingFool (May 25, 2009)

Hoisin sauce, oyster sauce, kepac manin sauce, black bean sauce, fish sauce,
sesame oil, sherry, rice wine, cilantro, teriyaki sauce....

All of these are important in Asian cookery, too!


----------



## Wyogal (May 25, 2009)

I have a good cookbook, The Gourmet Chinese Regional Cookbook, by Calvin B.T. Lee and Audrey Evans Lee.  It explains the different types of Chinese food according to regions. It also describes ingredients and gives sources for mail-order.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 25, 2009)

A quick study of the different regions will give you different ideas and spice suggestions.  When I think of Chinese it can range from star anise, szechuan peppercorns, ginger, garlic, brown sugar, spring onions, to black bean paste, hoisin, oyster sauce, and cilantro, etc.  Everyone has suggested everything I would have and more!  Look up a few Chinese recipes and you'll get a good idea.  Use the word "authentic" in your search.


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

*You are right !!*



Claire said:


> Lots of garlic, onions of all sorts (chives, scallions, and any other kind of onion you'd care to mention). One thing that many miss when cooking is fresh herbs. Also, bear in mind that there are many kinds of Chinese cooking. It is a huge country; to say that "THIS is Chinese cooking" is sort of like saying that something you eat in Mississippi should taste like something you eat in California and New Hampshire. Virginia, Illinois.... well, you get the picture. There are many kinds of Chinese food, get a cookbook or go online to learn what you are trying to cook and how you want it to taste.


 

true ,,iguess i have so much to learn about cooking.

good tha you guys are here


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

THANK YOU ALL ... 
always finding answers here ..

going to get spices


----------



## mandy moore (May 25, 2009)

*thanks chef !!! ))*




kitchenelf said:


> A quick study of the different regions will give you different ideas and spice suggestions. When I think of Chinese it can range from star anise, szechuan peppercorns, ginger, garlic, brown sugar, spring onions, to black bean paste, hoisin, oyster sauce, and cilantro, etc. Everyone has suggested everything I would have and more! Look up a few Chinese recipes and you'll get a good idea. Use the word "authentic" in your search.


 
thanks ... i guess i have to do some shopping tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandy moore (May 26, 2009)

*I always go by these stuff and wounder if i should get them !!!?*



GrillingFool said:


> Hoisin sauce, oyster sauce, kepac manin sauce, black bean sauce, fish sauce,
> sesame oil, sherry, rice wine, cilantro, teriyaki sauce....
> 
> All of these are important in Asian cookery, too!


 


Hmmmm ..... !!! seems pretty proffecional .


----------

